# Who the hell are you?



## hhtt

Merhaba, "WHO the hell you are kelimesini nasıl çevirebiliriz?"Sen kimsin be" şeklinde çevrilebilir mi? İyi çalışmalar


----------



## ancalimon

Kibar ve kaba olarak düşünecek olursak:

Kaba: Sen ne sikimsin?, Hangi sikimsin?

Kibar: Sen kimsin ulan?


----------



## wakeup12

ancalimon said:


> Kibar: Sen kimsin ulan?



_Ulan_ kelimesi bana nedense hiç kibar gelmedi . Kibar olarak başlık sahibinin de dediği gibi: "Sen kimsin be?" veya "Sen kimsin ki?" olarak çevrilebilir.


----------



## hhtt

Yukarıdaki çevilerden emin misiniz. Bana pek normal gelmedi de, o zaman yüz tane de  çeviri çıkabilr mesela:"Burada ne bok işin var", "ne ... yemeye geldin" boşlu içine onlarca kelime de gelebilir, ya da yanımızdaki bir arkadaşımıza karşıdaki biri için bunu soruyorsak "Bu ... de nesi (böyle)/kim (acaba)" olabilir.


----------



## Black4blue

Yukarıdakilere ilaven, _"Sen (de) kim oluyorsun?!"_ da kullanılabilir.


----------



## ancalimon

Soğrduan bir çeviri olmasa da aynı durumda şunu sıkça kullanıyoruz:

Sen nereden çıktın?



wakeup12 said:


> _Ulan_ kelimesi bana nedense hiç kibar gelmedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Kibar olarak başlık sahibinin de dediği gibi: "Sen kimsin be?" veya "Sen kimsin ki?" olarak çevrilebilir.



"Who the hell are you" da pek kibar sayılmaz.  Sen kimsin ki : Who are you anyway?


----------



## hhtt

ancalimon said:


> Soğrduan bir çeviri olmasa da aynı durumda şunu sıkça kullanıyoruz:
> 
> Sen nereden çıktın?
> 
> 
> 
> "Who the hell are you" da pek kibar sayılmaz.  Sen kimsin ki : Who are you anyway?



Yani karşımızdaki kişiyi aşağılamak amacıyla sen kimsin ki demek istiyorsak "WHO the hell are you" yerine "WHO are you, anyway" mi kullanmalıyız. Ben bir defasında adamı gerçekten tanımadıklarından dolayı öğrenmek için "WHO are you, anyway" sorulduğunu görmüştüm ve bunun "Bu arada sen kimsin" anlamına geldiğini düşünmüştüm.

İyi çalışmalar.


----------



## ancalimon

hhtt said:


> Yani karşımızdaki kişiyi aşağılamak amacıyla sen kimsin ki demek istiyorsak "WHO the hell are you" yerine "WHO are you, anyway" mi kullanmalıyız. Ben bir defasında adamı gerçekten tanımadıklarından dolayı öğrenmek için "WHO are you, anyway" sorulduğunu görmüştüm ve bunun "Bu arada sen kimsin" anlamına geldiğini düşünmüştüm.
> 
> İyi çalışmalar.



Hayır. "Sen kimsin ki", "Who are you anyway" cümlesinin İngilizce karşılığı; "Who the hell are you" cümlesinin değil.


"Who the hell are you" oldukça argo. "Geniş" diğebileceğimiz insanlar tanımadıkları insanların kim olduğu bu şekilde sorabilirler. Aşağılayıcı bir durum yok yani. Ortada bir muhabbet dönerken tanımadığı birini de ortamda görüp "Sen kimsin ulan" diyebilir mesela geniş birisi. Burada sinirlenme ya da aşağılama gibi bir durum söz konusu değil. Ancak "Sen ne sikimsin" denirse aşağılama oluyor.


----------

